# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  iPhone OS 4.0 получит многозадачность

## Kuzz

Сообщается, что Apple собирается окончательно разрешить выполнение нескольких задач на iPhone одновременно.

Из некоторых источников стало известно, что в iPhone OS 4.0 пользователи смогут запускать и использовать несколько программ в одно и то же время, включая разработки сторонних компаний. При этом новая операционная система заимствует элементы интерфейса MacOS X для управления мультизадачностью. Хотя в настоящее время подобные возможности уже доступны на телефонах, прошедших джейлбрейк, с модифицированной системой безопасностью. Очевидно, что отсутствие параллельной работы сразу с несколькими программами стало слишком большим минусом по сравнению с девайсами других разработчиков.

Выход новой iPhone OS 4.0 запланирован на лето, как и происходило всегда с наиболее крупными обновлениями в мобильном семействе компании Apple.

xard.ru
ЗЫ. Как раз встречное движение: мобильная семерка лишилась многозадачности))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

